# CubeMania.org: What do you think?



## KboyForeverB (Sep 21, 2010)

CubeMania, in my opinion is a great website which records and graphs your results. This can be very useful to see how you've been improving. What do you think? Good Great Bad or Horrible.


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 21, 2010)

i think its Okay but it doesnt let you have averages of 12


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 21, 2010)

davidgreece said:


> i think its Okay but it doesnt let you have averages of 12


 
Oh yeah, that's what I didn't like when I started using it yesterday


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 21, 2010)

I think it's a great concept, but not enough people use it (consistently). They have competitions on there, you can compare yourself to others, etc. I like the idea, but just don't think it's got enough traffic to make the most out of it (but it's great for seeing how you do in a graphed structure).


----------



## Raffael (Sep 21, 2010)

I love it!

There could be more statistic-stuff though.
sth like: last 12, 25, 50 and 100 solves.
and a function for breakdown solves would be nice as well.


----------



## avgdi (Sep 21, 2010)

I started using it last week and I really like it. I wish there were some other features, but it's still good. It's really nice to see all the graph of all your solves.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 21, 2010)

I use gqTimer for saving and graphing my times. 

Screenshot:


Spoiler












Also, what is CubeManina?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, looks cool! I know I won't use it, but it looks very good.:tu


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 21, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I use gqTimer for saving and graphing my times.
> 
> Screenshot:
> 
> ...


 
Oh, never heard of gqtimer, looks firstly is that is has avg12, cubemania doesn't 
CubeMania is really the same, it has LOTS! of events, even 5x5OH. strange, also times your PLL time attacks and you compare with ANYONE that has also done it

LOL!!! MANINA, <TYPO!!


----------



## avgdi (Sep 21, 2010)

After looking at the new graphing qqtimer I don't know if I'll keep using CubeMania any more. I switched from qqtimer to CubeMania becuase of the graphing, but the new qq has all the features I wanted CubeMania to have.

CubeMania lets you compare you times to other peoples and has the contest though.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 21, 2010)

I love CubeMania except that it doesnt give optimal scrambles for 2x2. (My favorite event)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me of this!
I just started getting into OH, so this will be nice.


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 21, 2010)

Tim actually informed me, that Avg 12 and RA will be implemented within the next update. There will even be Facebook-support and other fun stuff. I don't know what will happen with the issue of people posting fake results all the time though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 21, 2010)

Did he give you a time frame of when this update may be?


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 21, 2010)

It's ok. I used it, and I don't not like it. The only thing that made me stop using are the 2x2 scrambles, and the fact that when you delete a time, it gives you the same scramble.


----------



## theace (Sep 21, 2010)

the facebook thing seems interesting. You guys might wanna try www.rubetimer.com


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 21, 2010)

I use cubemania once a week for marking my progress. Then I use other times for just times.


----------



## tarpshack (Sep 21, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I use gqTimer for saving and graphing my times.



Currently, I use gqTimer as my main timer. I love that it keeps track and graphs my PB single, avgof5, and avgof12 from each session. But... after I'm done with a session, I will go back and manually enter my times from gqTimer into Cubemania. It's just an easy way for me to share my times with my friends. I like being able to display the time graphs of my friends alongside mine. And I also like how the profile page on Cubemania displays all of my best times and the date I achieved them.


----------



## blah (Sep 21, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> LOL!!! MANINA, <TYPO!!


Rhymes with Orangina.


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 21, 2010)

I like gqtimer much better than cubemania, and have been meaning to switch to it...
but I've already got nice graphs on cubemania and I don't wanna give them up :|


----------



## theace (Sep 21, 2010)

Is there any "Graphy" timer for the PC? As in an Offline timer that has stackmat support?


----------



## tarpshack (Sep 21, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> I like gqtimer much better than cubemania, and have been meaning to switch to it...
> but I've already got nice graphs on cubemania and I don't wanna give them up :|



Just use both. Use gqtimer as your primary timer, and then you can still update Cubemania occasionally to keep that graph going too.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 21, 2010)

I noticed that Cubemania drops times as it gets old. I started with an average of 45 about 2 months ago. The graph was awesome, but today I looked, and the beginning of my graph is at 37 secs, instead of the 45... I'd rather they not delete it as I kept adding more times. 

Anyone know if the qq graph deletes it after a certain point? If not, I might start to use it. 

Other than that, I always participate in the CubeMania contets and have a nice graph going.


----------



## tim (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys,

thanks for all the feedback . I really appreciate it.
(Rolling) Average of 12 has been a requested feature since Cubemania started (roughly 2.5 years ago). Our original idea was to keep Cubemania as close to a real competition as possible. So we only had AO5 for the most events and no rolling averages. But since most people use it solely for keeping track of their times and don't like the limitation of AO5, we've finally decided to drop it completely (yep, we haven't updated the page for ages...).
So we're going to remove all averages and only keep the single times. But don't worry, we'll keep your AO5 (or whatever format the event has) records until you break them again. The new record will be a rolling average, though.



Stachuk1992 said:


> Did he give you a time frame of when this update may be?


 
Don't expect it before christmas. I've already implemented the new timer and cleaned up many lines of code, but there's still a lot to do. And we really want to get it right (at least we try).

@ElectricDoodie: We don't delete any times, we just don't show all of them in your graph. If you go to your profile and click on any event you can still see all your times.

btw.


> There are more than 1.5 million solves stored at Cubemania.
> The sum of all these solves is exactly 232,213,389.112s or
> 64504h or
> 7 years and 133 days.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 21, 2010)

tim said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> thanks for all the feedback . I really appreciate it.
> (Rolling) Average of 12 has been a requested feature since Cubemania started (roughly 2.5 years ago). Our original idea was to keep Cubemania as close to a real competition as possible. So we only had AO5 for the most events and no rolling averages. But since most people use it solely for keeping track of their times and don't like the limitation of AO5, we've finally decided to drop it completely


Great news  Sounds line I'll have to look for another online timer soon.
(Yes I like AO5s, precisely because it's the competition format. For AO12s there are already plenty of timers, I appreciated the fact that Cubemania was a bit different.)


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 21, 2010)

tim said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> @ElectricDoodie: We don't delete any times, we just don't show all of them in your graph. If you go to your profile and click on any event you can still see all your times.


 
Oh, thanks for letting me know. Appreciate it.


----------

